# Starting a new band



## Pedal (Apr 11, 2010)

I play mandolin semi-well.

I want to start a crust skapunk jazz sap indie band.

We can call ourselves "The Niggers" in spirit of not giving a fuck.

Too racy?

If so, can you suggest a better name?


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Apr 11, 2010)

the formerly enslaved and exploited but now on the up and up but mostly still exploited african americans.

or


the lunchables sounds pretty ska


----------



## Pedal (Apr 11, 2010)

Ohhh, lunchables! I remember eating that processed shit as a kid!


----------



## simpletoremember (Apr 11, 2010)

Renegades Against Society's Future


----------



## Pedal (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah, i might ditch the "NR's".

Maybe "Respectable and Honest Jewish Rabbi"

Or "The Obedient", "PillowBitingYuppie", or "Stalker's Erection".


----------



## simpletoremember (Apr 11, 2010)

Pedal said:


> I play mandolin semi-well.
> 
> I want to start a crust skapunk jazz sap indie band.
> 
> ...


 
i didn't know the mandolin was used in ska-crust type bands, but once you guys record some shit i'd like to hear it.


----------



## beat_tramp (May 8, 2010)

The Mooncrickets


----------

